# The Upcoming New Released



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

Hello guys,

You are going to get these new items in the following. 










*FH700192 WW II IJN Heavy Cruiser Tone for Fujimi 410166 (10pcs)

FH700223 WW II IJN Outboard Electric Circuit (1piece)

FH700225 WW II IJN Type21 Radar (1piece)

FH350086 WW II German 280mm/52 SK C/28 Metal Barrel for Graf Spee(10pcs) 

FH350087 WW II German Destroyer 150mm/48 SK C/36 Metal Barrel (10pcs)

FH350102 WW II USN Water-tight Doors I (1piece)

FH350103 WW II USN Water-tight Doors II (1piece)

FH350104 WW II USN Sundry Basket (1piece)*
Thanks for your support.

Regards,
Aileen


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)




----------

